# Apparemment java ne fonctionne pas correctement



## xds74 (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Comment savoir si j'utilise java correctement, j'ai été voir dans mon finder je trouve 2 applications java qui sont : Java VisualVM et Préférences Java.
dans  préférences java c'est écrit java se 6 dans l'onglet  général.
J'ai fais la mise a jour de logiciel , tout est ok.
j'utilise osx 10.6.6

Le pb c'est que apparemment je ne peut pas me connecter correctement sur la page d'un site.

liens du site http://www.mapreuve.fr/outils.php

"Je précise que je ne fais pas de la pub clandestine".

j'avais déja eu ce pb de java sur autre site mais je me souvient plus lequel.

Pouvez vous me dire si vous ca fonctionne correctement.

En bas de la page j'ai sur l'écran 
*Vérification d'une preuve*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Veuillez activer Java et recharger la page.

Alors que apparemment je devrai avoir une enveloppe zippé et un bouton parcourir.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

